# LMO Processing Time



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi, is there anyone on these boards who is not in the construction sector, who has obtained an LMO to work in Canada, and if so, please advise how long it took to be processed.

I understood it took 4 - 6 weeks from date it was received but I have just read some horror stories on other boards where it in fact took 6 months for some people.

Anyone shed any light on this please????

Thanks.


----------



## Karna (Mar 1, 2011)

*5-6 weeks*

For my LMO in the medical field, it took about 5-6 weeks from BC.
Hope this helps.


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

Karna said:


> For my LMO in the medical field, it took about 5-6 weeks from BC.
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for that. My husband is a mechanic and it has been in 5 weeks already but the employer was told last week that the file hasn't even been assigned to a programme officer yet. This is in Winnipeg.

I have seen lots of people getting approval in 5 - 6 weeks alright so hopefully we might hear something next week.

Thanks again,


----------

